# Panasonic



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this will be arriving Thursday, got a good deal as well (i think)

No more :*****: pics from me


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Good camera Mr T, another forummer was gonna get one of these, lovely


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> No more :wanker: pics from me


A tradesman _never_ blames his tools...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Good choice!

We have or have had a number of Panasonics and they've all been cracking cameras and damned good value.

Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > No more :*****: pics from me
> ...


----------



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey, how much did that cost? Panasonic are making some really cool cameras.


----------

